# Type and Birth Order...



## emberwing (Jan 19, 2011)

Eldet: Me! INFP
Middle: Brother, INTP probably
Youngest: Sister, ENFP
Mom: ENFP
Dad: ISTJ


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm the oldest. My dad was also the oldest child.

Dad: ISTJ
Mom: ISFJ
Me: ENFP
Brother 1: ESFJ
Brother 2: ISFP

I really don't think birth order has much to do with personality. The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced everyone was just born with theirs.


----------



## chrisu (Mar 6, 2012)

father ISTP
mother xSFx (guessed)
me ISTP
younger brother xSFx (guessed)


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Birth order also affects our personality. Study shows that Eldest are serious and more competitive and perfectionistic, Middle child is somewhat neglected so they are more of a survivor and can adapt to different situation well, Youngest are laid back and happy-go-lucky since they are the "baby" of the family. Only child's thinking is somewhat matured because he/she mostly interact with older people.

Mother: IxTJ (probably ISTJ)
Father: INTJ
Me, eldest : INTJ
Second brother: INFJ
Youngest brother: INTP

We are a family of Introverts, lol. And my husband and his family are a family of Sensors.


----------



## Andre (Apr 26, 2012)

Me (youngest) = ENFP
youngest-middle, sister = ESTJ
Middle, Brother = INTJ
Oldest-middle, Sister = ESFP
Oldest, Sister = ISFP
Both Parents = ESFJ


----------



## Marisa (Apr 26, 2012)

My type is INTP, I'm the youngest. My brother is an ISTP (guess), and my sister is an ESFJ (confirmed). Father ESxJ and mother ISFJ (both guesses).


----------



## pinkoctopus (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm the oldest child, ENFP.
I have two younger sisters. I'm unsure about their types but I think one is ESXP and the other is ENXX. 

Dad is probably ISTJ; mom is probably EXXP (unsure)


----------



## LunaWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm a only child INFP or INTP
Mother ISFJ
Father INTJ


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Father - INTP
Mother - ISFJ

Me (only child) - ISTJ


----------



## Jade99 (May 31, 2012)

I'm INFP - Oldest
Younger Sister - ESFJ

Mom - INFP (also the oldest sib, but 2nd oldest if you count her half-sister)
Dad - Honestly not sure but I would definitely say he was probably ENFJ

My mom and I are the introverts but my sister and dad love being around people.


----------



## santho (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm a only child- INFJ

Mother- ESFP


----------



## EmmaFontaine (Feb 26, 2012)

Dad: ISTP
Mom: INFP

1st: (half) brother- xSTJ
2nd: (half) brother- xNFP
3rd brother- ESTP
4th brother- ENTP
5th: me- INTP
6th: sister- ESFP

There's usually some drama or other going on...


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ESFP
Me (first born): ISFJ
Brother (second born): ESFP
Brother (third born): ESTP


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

*Mum:* INTP
*Dad:* no idea (honestly thought about it and I have no clue, not even a guess)
*(Eldest) half-brother:* no idea (probably ESTJ, but this is a total guess)
*(Middle) half-brother:* ISTJ
*(Youngest) Me:* ENFP


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

Me (only child): ISFJ
Mother: ISFJ?
Father: ISTJ or INTJ?


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Mother: INFJ
Father: xSFP
Stepfather: ISTJ
Oldest sister: ESFJ
Second oldest sister: xNTP
Moi: ESFP


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm an only ENFP.

My dad is an ENFP with a younger sister that might be an ESTJ.
My mom is an ENFJ with an INFJ younger brother.

All other ENFPs I've known are the oldest.


----------



## Solitude315 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm the third born, youngest-INFJ
First born, sister-ENFP (Guessed, but nearly sure she would score as this)
Second born, brother- ESFP (Guessed, not really sure about this. He falls more towards the middle in everything, but P)

I guess a siblings' personality would affect one's personality, so I'm sure that it plays a role in which personality type someone gets labelled with when they take the MBTI.


----------



## Jade99 (May 31, 2012)

Jade99 said:


> I'm INFP - Oldest
> Younger Sister - ESFJ
> 
> Mom - INFP (also the oldest sib, but 2nd oldest if you count her half-sister)
> ...


**Correction from my original post***

my sister is INFP. She just took the test again. So I live with 2 more INFP.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

ESTP, middle child


----------

